
How I unlocked $750/month of revenue from my app with a single decision - marcperel
https://medium.com/@marcperel/how-i-unlocked-750-month-of-revenue-from-my-app-with-a-single-decision-c330ad9273c8
======
marcperel
True to the title, this is a medium length post of how I changed my app's
pricing to unlock $25/day of revenue.

It's funny how your conception of what you think something is worth compared
to what people are willing to pay can be wildly different.

I'd call this a small win for iteration.

